# Corona goals?



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I’m going to try to stay healthy


----------



## Kevin Booker (May 25, 2016)

You can do that while working. Sitting on that couch won’t help. Home action leads to mental health fortitude


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

As little as possible when off. Work is enough. Nice dinners with family is about it. Gave up doing my online class for awhile. Kind of nice not feeling like you have to do anything. I was doing project after project before this started. It will be shrimp season here soon. So my boat project I wanted to do over the winter will wait for next years outbreak. I will have to get a new axle in soon though. I can only be lazy for so long.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm painting the outside of a skiff project. If I can get that done, I'll flip it over and work on the inside. I'm also knee deep into a honey-do list.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Joking aside I will fish Monday thru Thursday. Yard work on Friday. Guitar practice every day and Saturday Sunday are up in the air.


----------



## Kevin Booker (May 25, 2016)

I don’t know if I want to risk trailering out of central Florida. I know there have been people that are getting stopped for the night time curfew. And will be hard to say that I am going grocery shopping with an 18 foot flats boat on the back.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

Perfect planting time here in NY, and perfect time to not see anyone. So far have put in seven Arbor Vitae, 3 Rhodies, 2 Laurel, 10 Christmas Ferns. Have two trees and four shrubs to go. Halfway through a treehouse build with my son. Have been using axe and chainsaw, but do it knowing that there isn’t an available hospital bed anywhere close. First stripers should be here in a week.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Just finished annual service on the outboard, next is detailing the boat, then is going to catch fish. My overall goal is to catch more fish.
Overall, my life hasn't really been affected by the stay at home orders and social distancing thing. I never really looked at it before but I've been living under those rules for a long time. I am a refinery operator, I've been essential since way before it was cool. It is highly controlled access restricted and I work with two other guys, 1 outside operator for our two units and 1 guy inside on the control board so we don't spend much time around anyone.
I live on a small island canal community where golf carts, bicycles and boats are a common way to go to your friends houses. Everything I really want to do for fun involves me being on the water, fishing, kayaking, SUP, or sitting on my dock. I realize that I am very fortunate so I try not to get too wound up about things. Besides, the liquor stores are open and gas is cheap...


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

Stripping and refinishing the trim on one of my skiffs this week.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've put in 200+ hours working in the past three weeks. I neeeeeeed those ramps to be open when its time for some salt therapy.


----------



## Kevin Booker (May 25, 2016)

They should be. That’s the ultimate in social distancing


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Getting my damn boat build wrapped up. Still working too though.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Getting my damn boat build wrapped up. Still working too though.


Same here. Work is busier now with stranger hours, since we're donating tons of face shields and I'm doing the manufacturing. Daycare is closed and my wife is still working 10-2, so that's tough. Thank the Lord for my mom.

All these events being cancelled though is the biggest help for me. I absolutely love doing family stuff and will be happy when we can go back to the aquarium/park/etc, but it does make for more boat time. Who needs sleep anyway...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Working (from home) thankful to be able to stay working, I know a lot can't.

Finally finish the last of the paint on my Gheenoe knock-off project, and get it ready to sell.

Clean and detail my Spear Skiff (it's honest to god as dirty as it's ever been).

Get my Mako moved so I can do a few things getting it ready for summer.

Continue trying to tech myself morse code.

File taxes...


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

> NMEA 2000 install, 
> steering wheel wrap 
> replace carpeted bunks/slats (aluminum hull)
> properly install the BatteryTender TM Plug in the forward deck
> wire interior deck lights
> Finish stripping rear storage box carpet, sand, paint, install spaghetti webbing 
> Audit/Inventory tackle, replacing and sharpening

...a couple afternoons worth but I'm lazy.


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Replaced my switch panel, breakers, and switches. I ended up using New Wire Marine in Charleston, SC and have nothing but good things to say. Four orders in one month has to be a record of some kind.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Just ordered a new panel from them today! 



Marker10 said:


> Replaced my switch panel, breakers, and switches. I ended up using New Wire Marine in Charleston, SC and have nothing but good things to say. Four orders in one month has to be a record of some kind.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

-100 hr service
-Refinish inside is rear hatches
-New switch panel
-Raise motor 2 holes
-Install under gunnel lights 
-Hopefully having a new poling platform built


----------



## Kevin Booker (May 25, 2016)

I finally got the bilge tube cleared. Think I’m going to gel my livewell blue too


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Update on my list.

Finally finish the last of the paint on my Gheenoe knock-off project, and get it ready to sell.
Outside paint is done, boat is back on trailer, touch-up on inside still needed.
Hang motor
Take pics, make sale thread.

Clean and detail my Spear Skiff, (dun)

Get my Mako moved so I can do a few things getting it ready for summer. Moved and scrubbed, now...
Start investigating Mako trailer axle and part availability/prices.
Finish sanding prep work on console.
Finish paint console.

Continue trying to tech myself morse code.
Still working.

File taxes... still not done


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

After 40 years of home remodeling, cleaned out “drag homes “from my barn ,4800 sq ft ,stuff too good to throw away ( at the time, lol ) 2 -30’ containers ,filled to the brim. What was I thinking....... drag it home, store it for years,Then pay someone to haul it oft. Where are mike & Frank when you need them. I missed something in school that day. Our local landfill site limits construction debris to 3 cubic feet a day. 18x18x18. Wth Now I have room for anther boat. Got to love it. You guys stay safe.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

BOTH ,I swear it was good when I put it in there !

exactly why I’m doing it. Didn’t want to leave it to my people.....


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

State fish rob said:


> After 40 years of home remodeling, cleaned out “drag homes “from my barn ,4800 sq ft ,stuff too good to throw away ( at the time, lol ) 2 -30’ containers ,filled to the brim. What was I thinking....... drag it home, store it for years,Then pay someone to haul it oft. Where are mike & Frank when you need them. I missed something in school that day. Our local landfill site limits construction debris to 3 cubic feet a day. 18x18x18. Wth Now I have room for anther boat. Got to love it. You guys stay safe.





The Fin said:


> I know what you mean! My father in law died late last year. His son and I cleaned out his "drag homes" and filled (2) 12yd. dumpsters with shiite! Hoarder/packrat?





State fish rob said:


> BOTH ,I swear it was good when I put it in there !
> 
> exactly why I’m doing it. Didn’t want to leave it to my people.....


I have the same problem! Once these two big projects I have going on are finally complete, I am calling for a roll off! The plan is a simple plan for a simple man... If I “think” I might use it, it goes in the roll off... period! That oughta clean my place up pretty darn good!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

All my “think I might” turned into “ I wonder if I still could” Lol First container was easy , “ no way in hell “ ,second quicker ,” what in the hell “ container .packed them both like matches in a box .


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

If it's not a tool, cost less than $50, and you haven't used it in a year, **it can it!


----------

